# Wasatch Wings and Clay



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

*Fire* destroys *Wasatch* Wing and Clay Bird Hunting Club in ...----

-O,- Sad.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I was curious what the KSL news van was doing out in Saratoga Springs on my way to work this morning. That is too bad, but they sounded optimistic about staying open while they rebuild.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Never heard a think last night...bummer. Glad they're going to rebuild.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I saw were a friend shared on Facebook of them opening the gun safe. Nothing left just barrels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sad deal.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Chazz has things up and running.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

hondodawg said:


> I saw were a friend shared on Facebook of them opening the gun safe. Nothing left just barrels
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw that too. Now I question if gun safes are really fire rated for the time and temperature they claim. I know they are not fireproof, but I wonder if any safe would have held up under those conditions.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I saw that too. Now I question if gun safes are really fire rated for the time and temperature they claim. I know they are not fireproof, but I wonder if any safe would have held up under those conditions.


A "good" one may go 60 minutes. But the decision was made to let it burn.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Al Hansen said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> > I saw that too. Now I question if gun safes are really fire rated for the time and temperature they claim. I know they are not fireproof, but I wonder if any safe would have held up under those conditions.
> ...


We heard the owner showed up and told the fed to let it go because it would be easier to rebuild if it burned up. I hope he's got good insurance


----------

